# McDuff



## amurphy (Aug 29, 2001)

You told us that your work here was complete, and a month ago today, you left our side to take a different path for a while. When we all get together again, you'll have to fill us in on what we've missed. 


March 21, 2001 - April 28, 2011


We love you pal... 


:teary:

Andy


----------



## amurphy (Aug 29, 2001)

Goobered one of the file names the first time around... *This* is the one I meant to attach...

Whoops


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

What a beautiful boy.
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

The pictures tell a beautiful story...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of a beautiful friend.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, but your dear friend will be waiting for you some day at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It brings tears to my eyes to look through your pictures. So many times your hear people ask if the GSD breed is right for my family. How can you possibly explain how right the breed can be? The closest we can get is by looking through your pictures. 

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful dog and loving family member- I can see why you loved him so


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

From the looks of those photos, I think McDuff was one of the happiest dogs in the world. He just has that look that a dog has when he is basking in the love of an adoring family. I'm sorry that he died and left what must be a gaping hole in your heart. Heartfelt condolences on the loss of such a beautiful fur baby.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, they do leave a gaping hole in our hearts when they leave. But rest assured that when the time is right another comes along to fill us with love and joy.


----------



## amurphy (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone... He was my first pooch, so I had NO idea what I was in for  I don't know which is worse - having something happen, and rushing him to the vet and having to make The Decision there and then...Or making The Appointment, knowing what is going to happen at X o'clock on Yday. 


Andy


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like he had a wonderful life-those are great pics with the kids-Sorry for your loss


----------

